# HCigar VT25



## kimbo (6/8/15)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 33003
> View attachment 33004
> View attachment 33005


DNA25? Is this a 25W TC chipset? 

Tell us more @kimbo


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> DNA25? Is this a 25W TC chipset?
> 
> Tell us more @kimbo


@BumbleBee as soon as i get more info i will post here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Noddy (6/8/15)

Sub for info


----------



## kimbo (6/8/15)

BumbleBee said:


> DNA25? Is this a 25W TC chipset?
> 
> Tell us more @kimbo


Yes it had TC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deepest (6/8/15)

http://www.evolvapor.com/datasheet/dna25.pdf

Some info on the chip here.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

